# Steering Column Options



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

My car is a 1966 Le Mans, started out as a 2 speed column auto 326. I have since ground off the nub on the column welded it closed, puddy'd n painted it when I converted to my TKO. Looking good and i like it. 

My question is my steering shaft is getting some play in it. Up and down about 1/8" or better. I know OPG sells the lower bearing but thats all i see available. Anyone have a lead on a full rebuild or is that lower bearing all i need to freshen it up? What retains it in there? 

After market columns are just way too much money for me. Over $500 for tilt then you need a $250 install kit? Crazy.. I want to rebuild mine nice and tight again. An exploded view would be dynomite if someone has one or a link to a reputable rebuild kit. 

Thanks gents!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ben, your upper bearing is most likely what is causing the play. The bearing dries and the ball bearings wear to a point that they fall out of the race. The original is a double bearing assembly pressed into the housing. Removing the inner race will likely result in damage to the housing. Steering Column Services in Utah does sell an upper bearing assembly, but you would want to call them as I do not know if the one they sell is exactly the same as what you have. 

Now, I would suspect if your upper bearing has in fact gone bad, your lower bearing is probably shot too, because it is hanging out in the engine compartment and somewhat exposed to the elements. The lower bearing is normally the first to go and it is rarely noticed. 

I have rebuilt a couple steering columns and it is somewhat simple, but I have always been able to find used parts in good/serviceable condition. In this case, there's nothing better than the original parts. 

If you need more, let me know. Matt


----------

